# Help!!! I really need some advice!!!



## mydogsgroomer (Jun 22, 2009)

I know nothing about pigeons, other than what I have learned about feeding orphaned ones. I do rescue work, usually for dogs and cats, but someone brought me a baby pigeon. It was mostly bald. I learned what I needed to do, and he is now with a full set of feathers, b u wont go anywhere. I believe he is still about 2 more weeks from being ready to "leave the nest". I have him with me downtown, and he is very happy with me. Maybe too happy? I keep his cage outside sometimes so he can see the other pigeons, and when I let him go with the other pigeons that I feed, he chases them all away! He (or she?) is just a regular feral pigeon, I think, so I wanted to release him eventually. But the only place he wil fly to is the open door of my Shop, or to his cage. Is it too late to release him? He makes that squeak sound of a baby bird wanting food from its parents when I walk by him, but wont do it to other birds. Will he have to become a pet? Do wild pigeons make good pets? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this youngster.

He sounds like he would make a wonderful pet, but pets shouldn't come and go freely outside as he could be vulnerable to predator attack. There are many people that have taken in feral pigeons as pets, and they have wonderful lives.

If you want to release the bird you can release this bird with other youngsters his age. Do you know anyone who rehabs pigeons? It is also best to release youngsters in a group of young pigeons that have interacted together for some time.

Here is some information on releasing:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like your baby pigeon has become human imprinted and yes he will have to become a pet. Releasing this bird to the wild would almost certainly result in a death sentence for him. Wild pigeons that have been hand raised as yours make wonderful pets.

Your bird is still squeaking and views you as his parent. He has not learned how to fend for himself that the parents would normally teach him. He is used to being fed and sheltered by you and has no idea how to forrage for food on his own. He would propably starve to death out on his own. He has absolutely no fear of humans and wants to be either inside your shop or in his cage.

Please do not attempt to release this bird. If you can not keep him as a pet try our adoption section. Also we have many members in SoCal and also directly in your area that would propably be willing to assist you.

Thank you so much for saving this little baby. Also welcome to our forum. You have come to the right place for advice and help. There should be other member on line shortely to offer additional advice.


----------



## mydogsgroomer (Jun 22, 2009)

No one else has written anything. i dont want to keep this little one, and he has to go. I posted him in the adoption forum, but no answers yet. Any advice on where there is a rescue in San Diego?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I understand your problem. You don't want to keep him, but it wouldn't be safe for him to just turn him lose. Louise is right. He would starve, if not caught by a cat or hawk first. Let me talk to someone, and get back to you. Thanks for helping this little guy. You saved his life.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent a message to a member in the San Diego area. He isn't on line right now.
Are you willing to send me your phone number via eamil so I can help you?
[email protected]


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

dear dog lover,.what would it take to break your heart,.open up this little guy needs you-they are not hard to care for,learn,educate ,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We're trying to see if someone out that way could take the bird. If he is still squeaking at you to feed him, then he is still too young to release.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've had a message form ggoss1 amd he is willing to take the bird from you until we find another placement. We need to be able to get a hold of you to make this happen. Please email me your phone number so I can help you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, please get in touch with Charis, and it will be arranged for this member to get your bird. Could you update us with what is going on? Do you still have the bird?


----------



## mydogsgroomer (Jun 22, 2009)

*Yes I still have Walter, but I have bad news...*

Today I was at my shop and Walter was being his too friendly self and was on the shoulder of one of my customers, and out of the corner of his eye, he must have seen some pigeons and he flew out after them to fight, because that is what he does with other pigeons. Anyway, he followed one into the street, and so I went after him and a car came and the one pigeon flew away, but Walter I guess thought he won the fight with the other pigeon and stayed where he was, and the car hit him. I thought he was dead, but my husband came running over and got him, and when he picked him up we saw that he was basically OK but he broke his wing. I called some vets, but they told me that it is against the law to attend a wild animal, and that I need to call project wildlife. I want him to get looked at, but at the same time I want to know hes OK. project wildlife doesn't let you know what happens to the animal. I love this little guy. He gives you kisses, OK? I feel so bad about what happened today (OK, crying now) and I want to make sure he is going to be OK. PLEASE, anyone, please call me. ANY advice you may have is good for me. I have brought him home and he is in a kennel for birds, so that he limits his movement. I dont know how to help him other than what I am doing. He is soo quiet, and for him, when he always calls to me, I dont know.. It breaks my heart. Please, here is my number. I dont care at what time you call me, but please, if you have any advice to offer me, call me. My name is Angie. 619-381-7123


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*This Is Working Out ..*

I've just spoken with Angie for about 30 minutes about Walter, and the wing is going to be taped/splinted by Angie per my instructions/suggestions. Angie is going to talk to me tomorrow, and we're going to take it from there. Angie knows that Walter is welcome here.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. I'm glad I gave her your number. I also sent Angie the names of 2 avian vets in San Diego.


----------

